# Before I got too sick......



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to make and paint crank baits. Here's a few crank baits.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

wow! Very good work excellent paint work on thous


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

All I can say is that your work is amazing. Such beautifuL detail on those crankbaits. If only I could paint like that.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Terry is as good as any hope you get well enough to get back to work soon.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

The realism of the coloration is astounding...those are works of art!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Terry- I have been to your site in the past and seen your baits. I especially like the foiling you do - really cool foil colors (some almost look like an oil slick which i really like). Those are some fabulous photo finishes! Not sure what exactly is going on, but do recall a post explaining your health issues. Hang in there bud, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work on the baits


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Terry

Beautiful work, I knew I should have picked up a couple the day I picked up the lathe. 

Be well my friend.

Jeff


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow!!...Those are really great. Wouldn't mind seeing a few more if you had a site.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great work there...I have been looking for a good crappie crankbait.
Please keep us updated if you would ever start production again.
hope your health issues get better and you can put your cranks to the test:B


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words ya-all.
For those that didn't know, I need a heart transplant.
Been going to Cleveland Clinic and they are taking really good care of me.
You've heard it said, "money isn't everything". It's true...your health IS everything.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

TClark said:


> Thanks for the kind words ya-all.
> For those that didn't know, I need a heart transplant.
> Been going to Cleveland Clinic and they are taking really good care of me.
> You've heard it said, "money isn't everything". It's true...your health IS everything.


Terry, I hope the good Lord takes care of you and you get a new heart. Hang in there.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Good luck and my families thoughts and prayer are extended. Beautiful details, I would love a couple of those works of art.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

TClark said:


> Thanks for the kind words ya-all.
> For those that didn't know, I need a heart transplant.
> Been going to Cleveland Clinic and they are taking really good care of me.
> You've heard it said, "money isn't everything". It's true...your health IS everything.


Hey OGF'rs Terry is in the Cleveland Clinic ! I saw him today ! They need to help him with a device to get him enough time to wait for his Heart Transplant ! Keep Him In your Prayers Please !!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Makes all my problems seem trivial....wishing Terry the best. I used to chat with him when he used to post on TU, great guy and bait builder.

Rod


----------

